# great, another creatine thread!



## Itburnstopee (Mar 9, 2016)

Just some simple noob questions. 
Is creatine just for pumping out that extra rep or will I have slightly increase strength since I'm doing low reps? 
Anyway to stop pissing a lot? I drink plenty of water normally but I dehydrated so easily on creatine last time I used it that I drank tons of water and bassically hit the bathroom every half hour. I can't do that shit again, it's a pain in the ass to drop what I'm doing because Niagra Falls built an aqueduct into my bladder.
And do I have to bloat up on it; Say if I skip the loading phase would I eventually bloat up anyway?


Thanks everyone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Creatine increase stores of creatine phosphate in the muscle. When your muscles love they use ATP as fuel. Once this happens, a phosphate group gets separated and it becomes ADP. The creatine phosphate stored in your muscle relinquishes the phosphate to adp allowing it to become atp once again so it becomes usable energy. It might allow you an extra rep or more endurance yes but everyone reacts differently. 

The loading phase is completely unnecessary. After about 4wks of normal use, 3-5g a day, your muscles will be saturated with creatine. 

Having said all that, I believe 10-20% of the population are creatine non-responders and will gain nothing from its use.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 9, 2016)

Great another one!


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm one of those 10-20%. Tried several different brands and forms and never saw a damn thing change. Even at "excessive" amounts.


----------



## Schredder (Mar 9, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Creatine increase stores of creatine phosphate in the muscle. When your muscles love they use ATP as fuel. Once this happens, a phosphate group gets separated and it becomes ADP. The creatine phosphate stored in your muscle relinquishes the phosphate to adp allowing it to become atp once again so it becomes usable energy. It might allow you an extra rep or more endurance yes but everyone reacts differently.
> 
> The loading phase is completely unnecessary. After about 4wks of normal use, 3-5g a day, your muscles will be saturated with creatine.
> 
> Having said all that, I believe 10-20% of the population are creatine non-responders and will gain nothing from its use.



Thats pretty much it!!

It is probably the best bang for your buck supplement out there aside from protein powder IMO if it does work and not cause you GI issues.


----------



## nightster (Mar 9, 2016)

I find when I used it I get headaches maybe it is because of dehydration maybe I need to drink more water but yeah I get headaches when lifting heavy while using creatine... maybe coincidence? ???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 9, 2016)

It always gave me a few extra reps and endurance ..I liked creatine but I did notice some bloat from it


----------



## Schredder (Mar 10, 2016)

nightster said:


> I find when I used it I get headaches maybe it is because of dehydration maybe I need to drink more water but yeah I get headaches when lifting heavy while using creatine... maybe coincidence? ???



How much water do you consume per day?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2016)

I like creatine and will always take it. That extra water in your muscles is a good thing.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 10, 2016)

So it begins. Just woke up feeling dehydrated as a mother****er. Easily downed 5 glasses of water and could drink more.


----------



## Schredder (Mar 10, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> So it begins. Just woke up feeling dehydrated as a mother****er. Easily downed 5 glasses of water and could drink more.



If you just woke up from a full sleep then of course youre going to be dehydrated.  Theres no need to be chugging large amounts of water at one time like that.  That wont help you become rehydrated any  better than one glass.  Your body cant utilize all that water at one time.  

Anybody who trains should be drinking AT LEAST a gallon of water per day.  I dont even find thats enough.

Dehydration is whats caused by lack of water not the use of creatine.  If you feel dehydrated drink more water throughout the day.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 10, 2016)

Schredder said:


> If you just woke up from a full sleep then of course youre going to be dehydrated.  Theres no need to be chugging large amounts of water at one time like that.  That wont help you become rehydrated any  better than one glass.  Your body cant utilize all that water at one time.
> 
> Anybody who trains should be drinking AT LEAST a gallon of water per day.  I dont even find thats enough.
> 
> Dehydration is whats caused by lack of water not the use of creatine.  If you feel dehydrated drink more water throughout the day.



I drink tons of water as is and was asleep for an hour. Maybe it was just coincidence, probably was since I only took 5g and it was my first day taking it again


----------



## nightster (Mar 10, 2016)

Schredder said:


> How much water do you consume per day?



Tbh I'm not sure. I'm sure I should drink more though. I read your other post about atleast a gallon a day, and I think I need to up my intake.  Thanks!


----------



## Schredder (Mar 10, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> I drink tons of water as is and was asleep for an hour. Maybe it was just coincidence, probably was since I only took 5g and it was my first day taking it again



You need to drink more water.  You may be drinking a ton already but if youre dehydrated then your not drinking enough, simple as that. If you were only asleep for one hour and woke up feeling dehydrated you arent drinking enough water.  It has nothing to do with the creatine


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 11, 2016)

Schredder said:


> You need to drink more water.  You may be drinking a ton already but if youre dehydrated then your not drinking enough, simple as that. If you were only asleep for one hour and woke up feeling dehydrated you arent drinking enough water.  It has nothing to do with the creatine



You're right lol. Just realized I may drink a lot of water at once but it's not a lot for an entire day


----------

